# [EXCLUSIVE] HTC Portfolio 2010 (Q1-Q2)



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 6, 2009)

*How all began...*



Few months ago, back in October, while browsing *our beloving xda.devs *forum, i bumped onto the "General" section, on a thread rumoring about a new HTC Android device. Some were claiming that specific's device name was the "HTC Dragon (Zoom 2)", the ancestor of Leo loaded with the forthcoming Android 2.0 OS, hoaxing as well, the one and only picture available, regarding the what was called "HTC Dragon". I started participating on that discussion, giving the 1st valid nfo about that device, that the named was faulty rumored with that name, but instead it would be called as *"HTC Bravo"*. 

As always ppl were fully douptful about those nfo's i gave *(as usal)*, so i deciced to give a bit more, leaking for the 1st time, some known specs and the original name of coz once more. Discussion has been forgotten, till i possed few days l8r an *"HTC bible" as i called it * up to now, with specific device names of and original up-to-now, known specs of thoses devices.. So i deciced to spread the word out once more and give the *exclusivity to xda's again*, as i totally hoped (and still do to be honest) that a thunderstorm was coming from HTC, so leaking the nfo, would be the best, for all of u to have *FIRST* what others still seeking desperately and without any result, what our eyes will face and see and what our hands will hold thrilled in few months, after the arrival of 2010....



*Presense...*



I was changing my mind every single day, whether this should be or should not done, by providing *ONLY* the nfo about HTC Bravo and Bravo itself, but then i rethought, that its better to be done now and let u know, all about it in one specific thread. I duuno if this has be done in the past, here @ xda's, with such a massive amount of nfo gathhered in one piece/thread, coz it would be pointless to give all these nfo's on the thread which gave me the motivation for such action, the one i reffered above.

So what you and i bet so many other forums in lighting speed from 2night, as happened with Leo and its specs few months ago, will witness, are scanned images from the prototype brochure i own, *with HTC 2010 Portfolio*, presented in *Vienna, on Ocotber 2009*, (http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-44-07_0002.jpg) on a global meeting about HTC's portfolio till June 2010, as company's strategy is to circulate what's has already designed up to the first 6 months of each and every year and leave the rest from June till December for another one, few months later.

At this point *i would like to apologise,* for the quality of the images i am gonna present you, as my scanner, though it's scanning capabilities are enough, for high quality results, keeps on messing up, but still, all my images, are coloured and visible enough *for your eyes to see, high valiable and confidential stuff.* I won't write for each and every device the specs, as thankfully all this nfo, is printed on them  (the most basic ones and known by HTC so far, coz maybe will change something add and/or remove, as happened with Leo's extra RAM the very last mom before Leo's massive productivity, as they have found on specific apps, a general time dealy while handling these apps), *so do base on those but do not start accusing me* if HTC changes something on the near future, as they know their planes better than anybody else .

So on this brochure, HTC, categorises the devices,* into segments,* not only *based on* their OS (Android-WM), but *on a more marketting consumer basis*. So i will refer you now what these categories r and further on, make my own two, which are Windows Mobile Devices and Android ones. What is certainly sure, is that HTC AGAIN, performs a fantastic designing piece of work, but still stuck to some well-known-key-selling HW like small cameras (tops 5MP), 600Mhz CPU's and so on so forth...




*Categories: *

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-45-07_0003.jpg


So, HTC categorizes these fones which i will say up to now is *Q1-Q2 2010 *list for the reason i explained before, in *4 main Categories, where the devices, have specific characteristics and specs:*



*Design / Lifestyle
Social
Performance
Productivity​*




Accordingly, the represenatives for each and every category are as following:




*Design / Lifestyle*​

*Legend*
*Salsa*​


*Social*​

*Tide*
*Buzz* 



*
Performance

Bravo*



*Productivity

Photon
Trophy
Tera (Pretty close to Touch Pro2)*​


Now, that we made things clear *on how HTC sees its products*, its time, for us to make our own discrimination based on those devices and categorise them, exclusively, *based on their loaded OS* (Android / Windows Mobile )




*So here w go:*


*WM 6.5 Devices:​*

*Tera
Trophy
Photon*




*Android Devices:*

*Legend
Salsa (With QWERTY keyboard)
Bravo (NOT Passion and/or Dragon)
Tide
Buzz *​



*Perfect!* Now that we settled down what we are about to witness,i think ist about time for the thunderstorm....    Will take each category one-by-one, make a small review for each and every device seperately and below of every device its photos respectively, not in thumbnails (as they are big in order to maintain their original quality and be more obvious for you to see them more clearly) but in http links to see the entire images as originally scanned.





*Design / Lifestyle*​

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-52-57_0005.jpg



*Legend*​

*"Legend"* is the ansestor of the most succsful Android device, along with "Magic", the "HTC Hero". Offers absolutely stylish look, covered with a *metallic frame *as you will see, *slim with just 11.4mm*, loaded with *HTC Sense *and a central bottom *clickable Optical Mouse* for easy navigation like with Magic and Hero and of course *Android O*S. *Arriving March 2010.*


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-55-54_0006.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-57-19_0007.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0618-59-01_0007.jpg

*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-00-13_0008.jpg





*Salsa​*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-01-40_0009.jpg


"Salsa" is a Blackkberry styled, Android, handset, with just 8.6mm thickness, absolutely stylish, slimmest QWERTY keypad, distinctive "Edge" design and great for social networking as it fully supports all well known Social Networking sites, Facebook, Twitter etc, while also supports IM capabilities and browsing firends photo albums via Flickr pre-installed app.*Arriving June 2010.*


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-02-53_0010.jpg

*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-04-16_0011.jpg





*Social*​

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-11-48_0016A.jpg



*Tide*​

With "Tide", user can njoy best of leading touch experience and a keypad. Like with Salsa, is great for social networking as it fully supports all well known Social Networking sites, Facebook, Twitter, Plurk etc, while also supports IM capabilities and browsing firends photo albums via Flickr pre-installed app. Loaded with *Android OS.* *Arriving April 2010.*


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-11-48_0016.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-13-26_0017A.jpg

*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-13-26_0017.jpg




*Buzz*​
"Buzz" at first look, seems like it will be the ansestor of HTC Tattoo, as it offers the capabillity of covers change, for those who love changing their phones, by having multiple full different coloured covers. It's and *Android *based has a *huge 3.2" sceen*, *5MP Cam* with Autofocus and Flash, *awesome design* and it's designed for applications and applications sharing.*Arriving May 2010.*


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-15-21_0018.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-15-21_0018A.jpg


*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-17-05_0019.jpg





*Performance

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-05-45_0012.jpg



Bravo*​

*HTC's hero model *of Q1-Q2 of 2010 , *a real flagship* with exceptional specs and characteristics, will be named as *"HTC Bravo".* Rumors wanted this device with loads of different names (Passion/Dragon) and specs, but below you will see its original fotos allong with up-to-now specs. Bravo supposedly will follow the same good recepie as happened with Leo (HD2) and we can say, that if HTC had something in mind about an Android version of Leo, then Bravo is the one.

Representative of the Performance (and not by chance  ) category based on HTC's categorization it has *fantastic style* and design, eqquiped with the sucessive killer *Snapdragon QSD 8250 1GHz CPU* (as in Leo), *HD 720p Video* caprure, *3.7" WVGA AMOLED screen*, 256RAM (guess it will be increased to 512Mb accoridng to my latest inside nfo) *with 16GB MicroSD card in-box*, and *1400mAh battery capacity* and HTC Sence of course, is certainly what eveybody would like to own, considering that will b loaded *with the latest Android OS *possible at that time. HTC's "killer phone" as they call it, will definately face on its way and will have to compete, Rachael X10i SE and time is left to tell what the results will bring to light  And as HTC's latest moto is about their new 2010 portfolio, i will inheritate and say, "I want it NOW" *Arriving April 2010.*



http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-07-17_0013.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-07-17_0013A.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-08-52_0014.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-08-52_0014A.jpg


*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-10-13_0015.jpg





*Productivity

Photon​*
When i first took a closer look to "Photon" (without looking to its specs) i was shocked by its design and immediately thought that comparing to "Bravo" that will be HTC flagship device of 2010, as its almost the same with Leo with slight differences. Its a WM 6.5 device, 3.2" HVGA screen, 256RAM, 5MP campera and eqquipped with Snapdragon MSM7227 600Hz CPU. As with "Bravo" it is expected to arrive on *April 2010.*


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-19-23_0020.jpg


*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-19-23_0020A.jpg




*Trophy*​
A month later,* on May 2010*, another WM 6.5 device, coded named as "Trophy", will offer the opportunity of a touch phone with QWERT keypad, 3.0" VGA screen, 5MP Camera, huge battery capacity, 1400mAh and nice design.


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-21-06_0021.jpg

*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-22-58_0022.jpg




*Tera*​
Last representative of the Productivity HTC category, we meet, the coded named device, "Tera". It looks so alike to HTC Touch Pro2, thats it hard to find any differences. Slided-up full QWERTY keypad, loaded with WM 6.5 OS, 3.2MP Cam, 256RAM and 1300mAh, its a device which i don't know if it has to show up something new, but will certainly b a medium consuming device.   
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-24-13_0023.jpg


*Specs:*

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-24-13_0023A.jpg




*Final Word:*

What was previously presented, *is a product of a huge effort and work* i've performed for over a month now, in order to be able to gather all the *highly valuable nfo for you to witness*. It took me more than half a day to compose it and more than 3hrs of str8 scanning and image editting and processing for the best possible result, crazy uploading time, of this huge brochure, which also including marketting stuff and analysis, which i don't think matters a lot, as the pics and specs is what ppl need nowadays. *Once more i wanna clearly mention, that i am not responsible if those specs change for any possible reason within the forthcoming months as happened with Leo, the very last min, prior to ist mass production, so keep it low and slow and don't start accusing me that the nfo's were a hoax, as they are totally true up to now.*

For those reasons, please i am asking to repsect this effort, give credits as it does matter, as apart that it was being so tough to be completed, *its of highly of a risk of what am i doing as a profession*, coz ur having from now and on,* exclusivily, here on xda.devs, *what others still only imagine or assume... Hope soon i will get back to you and keep this post further updated as much as i can (IF by tom i won't lose m job & end up caged on a basement giving explanations why did i do that ), with any other info and/or correction will be available, even if i have new devices listing to share with.Do handle these nfo *really carefully *and *do not spread any other hoax around*, i think ppl neeed real deal and not half way through stuff. My apologisies to the admins for being so detailed with this thread and for all of you, start dreaming as i am already doing, of having thses babies, on time, onto my hands, for squeezing them out to death for beta testing and modding as a new guy just joined where i work and h will b much of a help to suck those devices brains out!! 


So, as my favo acting game hero *Ben*, stated on the epic adventurous, *hard-rock Full Throttle game*...


*
Let the demolition derby begins....Give'em hell Polecats *


----------



## jackhappy (Dec 6, 2009)

Sweet, thanks!

Just to clarify:  You're saying that the Passion/Dragon is a completely separate phone from the Bravo, right?  Or are you saying that the Bravo was just incorrectly rumored to be called the Passion/Dragon?

Also, what are your thoughts/insights into this rumor that the Passion will be released by TMob US in the first 2 weeks of January?  Do you have any info on that particular phone (specs, dates, etc)?


----------



## stroba (Dec 6, 2009)

*Yey!*

Oo, I have been waiting for this the whole day!  Thanks!


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 6, 2009)

Waiting with anxious! 
Congratulations.


----------



## Andy5 (Dec 6, 2009)

So no Passion or Dragon in january, just bravo?


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 6, 2009)

Most probable yeah....unless something changes the very last min...


----------



## danidentity (Dec 6, 2009)

Andy5 said:


> So no Passion or Dragon in january, just bravo?

Click to collapse



Bravo in April. Nothing in January.


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the excellent infoz B3ler3fonte.

Many of the pictures say "T-Mobile NATCO Day". Does this mean these phones are only going to T-Mobile and what is "NATCO Day"?

Do you think the April release date will be the earliest we see a new HTC performance phone?


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 6, 2009)

wonderbread57 said:


> Thanks a lot for the excellent infoz B3ler3fonte.
> 
> Many of the pictures say "T-Mobile NATCO Day". Does this mean these phones are only going to T-Mobile and what is "NATCO Day"?
> 
> Do you think the April release date will be the earliest we see a new HTC performance phone?

Click to collapse




I was about to mention about the TMO logo on them, but i ran out of....15000 words limit   , so i was watting for som1 to mention it. So, this logo was due to the fact that TMO is interested on those mobiles for the 2010 as @ Vienna each and every Operator, took its brochure with what has been already agreed.

To make things even more clear, *no i DO NOT work for TMO*, it just happned to have this brochure which was meant for TMO and the NATCO Day logo, is just for internal TMO days with global Ventors such HTC, to make deals and they call em NATCO days 

If nothing will change soon b4 2009, then yes, the earliest of the next flagship HTC model, performance (see "Bravo") device from HTC, will be on April.


----------



## Cata-Kai (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow this is awesome! The Bravo is by far my favorite of them all! Thanks so much for leaking this out!


----------



## jackhappy (Dec 6, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> If nothing will change soon b4 2009, then yes, the earliest of the next flagship HTC model, performance (see "Bravo") device from HTC, will be on April.

Click to collapse



Too bad... I was really hoping for a 4.3" Android, Snapdragon 1Ghz phone.  Guess I'll just have to wait for the WinMob HD2 since the "Passion/Dragon" doesn't even exist


----------



## galaxys (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellently presented  Now we have lot's to digest & think about for the long April wait


----------



## MinotaurOnyx (Dec 6, 2009)

jackhappy said:


> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> Just to clarify:  You're saying that the Passion/Dragon is a completely separate phone from the Bravo, right?  Or are you saying that the Bravo was just incorrectly rumored to be called the Passion/Dragon?
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts/insights into this rumor that the Passion will be released by TMob US in the first 2 weeks of January?  Do you have any info on that particular phone (specs, dates, etc)?

Click to collapse



@B3ler3fonte, Aw Snap. Please, just stab me through the heart one more time. You are NOT saying that the Dragon/Passion is a separate phone. You are saying that Dragon/Passion does not exist. You are saying there is only the Bravo and its coming out in APRIL?!?! I just need to understand this clearly so I can go out and buy a MotoDroid tomorrow.

Thanks for the wonderful work (no matter how much it hurts).


----------



## ryanjones (Dec 6, 2009)

jackhappy said:


> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> Just to clarify:  You're saying that the Passion/Dragon is a completely separate phone from the Bravo, right?  Or are you saying that the Bravo was just incorrectly rumored to be called the Passion/Dragon?

Click to collapse



I am wondering this also.


----------



## Cata-Kai (Dec 6, 2009)

The Bravo is looking so hot!


----------



## samac92 (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you very much for posting this, we appreciate it!

I and many other will be disappointed to not see a 4.3" android device.

Just one question: you say this is a brochure of phones T Mobile was interested in? does this mean there could be other HTC devices to be released that aren't in this brochure because T Mobile isn't interested in them?


----------



## dynasty30233 (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree with MinotaurOnyx..I guess this means I can get the Droid Eris now..No sense in waiting for a phone that does not exist...At this point we don't even know if the HTC Bravo will even be a US phone.


----------



## MedioGringo (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the Passion/Dragon does exist in one form or another, remember it _was_ in the leaked 2.1 ROM list. Also, from what I recall of the rumors, the Passion/Dragon was supposed to be released Q4 2009, and this is a 2010 brochure. So the rumor of a so-called Passion coming to TMo in early Jan might still be true--it may have been targeted for Dec but just got pushed back, therefore it does not appear in this brochure.

However, that image the Unlocker had a few months back of an Android device with a big screen probably was the Bravo, as B3ler3fonte suggested.

So the big question is, if that device with the big screen was the Bravo, what the heck _is_ the Passion/Dragon?

Also, those of you that are now thinking about getting the Hero or Droid-- get a one year contract. It's only 70 bucks more for the phone under a one year contract on Verizon. Too much good stuff coming out next year to get a 2 year contract.


----------



## 513 (Dec 6, 2009)

The Bravo is just perfect. Nice to see it can read DivX on a beautiful AMOLED display.

I think that 3.7 inch is just perfect for the screen, 4.3 is way too much.
4 month to wait, just for my birthday 

So the successor of the Hero will be the Legend I think. Nice evolution, new screen and new processor too.


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 6, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> If nothing will change soon b4 2009, then yes, the earliest of the next flagship HTC model, performance (see "Bravo") device from HTC, will be on April.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the further description.

What are your thoughts about the list of HTC codenames listed by an XDA member a few days ago? The list mentioned the Bravo and the Passion/PassionC/Dragon separately which suggest they are separate phones.

source: AndroidSpin

The info in that link is no where as credible as what you have just posted but given the overlap in some model names and your knowledge, it would be good to get your opinion of it.


----------



## jmannyjr33 (Dec 6, 2009)

It could be that the "GooglePhone" could be the passion.


----------



## w00yee (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you so much for this big christmas gift!! 

to bad that Passion is just a bubble...  guess i have to go to SE X10... I love big screen monsters..


----------



## dynasty30233 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very good point...MedioGringo..The Passion/Dragon was scheduled for Q4 2009 so it would be in a 2010 brochure. I think it does exist but will be a late Dec or early Jan phone due to being pushed back. The Bravo is awesome with that screen type and size. That is the one to get but we will have to wait and see on carrier information in April 2010.


----------



## chrisomnia1 (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks for the hard work. always nice to see new hardware.

i thought the hero successor was going to have a slide-out querty?


----------



## Pecoy (Dec 6, 2009)

so htc is not making a version 2 of the g1?

theres no qwerty sliding with d-pad on the left for emulator games, 3.7" capacitive,android 2.x with flash. coming from htc? that sucks..

im probably gonna just have to get the x10


----------



## wooikok (Dec 7, 2009)

waiting anxiously....for Tera....


----------



## mtbmtbmtb (Dec 7, 2009)

bravo has divx and dolby
NICE!


----------



## Diego! (Dec 7, 2009)

This is cool stuff!

Thank you so much 4 posting it 

One question for everybody, doesn't HTC Photon look like HTC HD2 but smaller??? It's the same design! 

Anyway, I loved, loved, loved both of these phones:

HTC Bravo & HTC Buzz

Please release them sooner than April, my birthday is March 8th


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 7, 2009)

mtbmtbmtb said:


> bravo has divx and dolby
> NICE!

Click to collapse



And an AMOLED screen. I saw the AMOLED on the Omnia II and I was blown away by how nice it really looked.


----------



## mbernstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Very dismal for people who want a productivity phone (slide Keyboard) with all multimedia goods: good processor (800mhz or more) , good camera (a good 5MP) etc.  This Tera looks like a TP2 minus 5th keyboard row...  (?)


----------



## brummiesteven (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG! I was gonna get the Xperia X10 but feck that now! I want the Bravo right now!


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 7, 2009)

mbernstein said:


> Very dismal for people who want a productivity phone (slide Keyboard) with all multimedia goods: good processor (800mhz or more) , good camera (a good 5MP) etc.  This Tera looks like a TP2 minus 5th keyboard row...  (?)

Click to collapse



don't forget the Tera is also a 3.0 screen and the battery is now down to 1300mAh for some reason?


----------



## mbernstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I was leaning towards the Sony X2, and now it seems I am going that route for sure, leaving HTC at least for a while after my Wizard and then a very liked Kaiser...


----------



## booser4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't wanna cause a riot or anything, but I might have found a flaw in that brochure on the Bravo section.

The first picture you linked for the Bravo...

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b65/NyoR/2009-12-0619-07-17_0013.jpg

Look at the "User Experience" section... The first sentence says the following....

"Websites, maps, Videos, and Images come to life when viewed on the Incredible."

Keyword... INCREDIBLE

The "Incredible" is another model that was listed in that recent leaked ROM List....

The paragraph of that same section later on refers to the "Bravo" but why does it mention an entirely different model first, considering the whole section is supposed to be on the Bravo?

Just seems odd, and more like this could be as unconfirmed and speculative as anything else. I don't doubt the source here, you seem like you are genuinely trying to help out and give what you have, but everything must be questioned at this stage. That discrepancy and the image quality, while it may just be your scanner, could raise a lot of questions.

No disrespect meant at all though, just pointing something out.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well the Bravo does have an AMOLED screen so maybe they were referring to how incredible the screen is? Again I saw the Omnia II with an AMOLED the other day and that screen was unbelievably very nice for a phone screen.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Tera*

Thanks for this!

I´ll definetlly like the *Tera*
Let´s see how many of this are really coming on 2010


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 7, 2009)

booser4 said:


> Just seems odd, and more like this could be as unconfirmed and speculative as anything else. I don't doubt the source here, you seem like you are genuinely trying to help out and give what you have, but everything must be questioned at this stage. That discrepancy and the image quality, while it may just be your scanner, could raise a lot of questions.
> 
> No disrespect meant at all though, just pointing something out.

Click to collapse



Given the amount of new-to-the-blog-scene imagines I find it difficult to discount the contribution here.

On another note, I believe this leaked list is not the complete HTC list of phones for H1 2010 since all the phones listed are under T-mobile UK's band, not T-mobile US or CDMA. I understand that if the source of this brochure is from T-Mobo UK then we'd only see phones that work on their network. So, where are the other phones and might the phones omitted from this brochure have different and perhaps closer release dates? Android is big in the U.S. and not so much in Eruo. I think it's safe to assume that a U.S. carrier will get an HTC phone of some sort before 2nd half of 2010!


----------



## booser4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry if my 1st post comes across a bit brash, didn't mean for it to sound that way. This could also just be a screw up by HTC in a very initial brochure that isn't meant for the public...

B3ler3fonte all the info is much appreciated, more than we've been able to get in quite a while now. Thanks!


----------



## mykpfsu (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> I was about to mention about the TMO logo on them, but i ran out of....15000 words limit   , so i was watting for som1 to mention it. So, this logo was due to the fact that TMO is interested on those mobiles for the 2010 as @ Vienna each and every Operator, took its brochure with what has been already agreed.
> 
> To make things even more clear, *no i DO NOT work for TMO*, it just happned to have this brochure which was meant for TMO and the NATCO Day logo, is just for internal TMO days with global Ventors such HTC, to make deals and they call em NATCO days
> 
> If nothing will change soon b4 2009, then yes, the earliest of the next flagship HTC model, performance (see "Bravo") device from HTC, will be on April.

Click to collapse



I'm confused about something then.  You've stated there is no such phone as the Passion or Dragon as it is really Bravo.  But I'm curious how that holds true if the information you're going off of is the Tmobile brochure.  Just because there is no Passion/Dragon phone for Tmobile doesn't mean it doesnt exist.  For instance Tmobile Europe got the HTC Hero and Verizon got the HTC Desire.  The Desire would have not showed up in the Tmobile 2009 catalog.


----------



## plukacs7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bravo, by specs is instant get.

Except... where is the curved design???? Oh HTC don't go mainstream, at least not on Android phones. This device looks like a frekin' pumpled up Iphone.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 7, 2009)

If the Passion/Dragon does not have an AMOLED screen I can easily say that the Bravo is a better device just for that fact(add that to the fact of the better audio chip and the same cpu as the dragon/passion).


----------



## krjcook (Dec 7, 2009)

*'Trophy' and 'Bravo', are the Winmo and Android Standout's in this post.*

*'Trophy'*
The Trophy is a stand out in the Winmo category, which isn't saying much, but looks amazing nonetheless, seems like a direct competitor to the Palm Pre & Pixi, and newer Blackberry devices.  A 3" capacitive screen, keyboard similar to the HTC Snap which was perfect, and a 600MHz CPU which is clocked 100MHz higher than the Pre's, and based on the same ARM Cortex Architecture used in the Pre's CPU.  I was actually thinking about getting the Omnia Pro or HP Glisten, but would rather wait and get this, even if it doesn't have US 3G support.

_Key features for me:_

Keyboard
3" VGA screen
Capacitive Touch Screen
Faster CPU
5.0MP camera
Huge Battery
Windows 6.5 (however crippling at times)

It's perfect for messaging and playing emulators.  Also a Candy-Bar styled QWERTY device with a Big Touch screen that everyone has been begging for.

*Bravo*
Wow, just amazing.  The Spec's make you want to cry.  If the HD2 isn't a iphone killer than this surely is.  Has basically the same specs as the HD2 except the Screen is a tad smaller, 720p recording and an AMOLED display.
_My Key Features_

3.7" AMOLED Display
1GHz Snapdragon
Android 2.0, 2.1, or 2.5 or whatever it will have.
HTC Sence
720p Recording (Hopefully Playback as well).
A perfect media device, with it's huge, bright, and highly contrasted screen

*-Hopefully, HTC doesn't pull the usual and don't release the better of these device's in the US market or not give it US 3G banding.*


----------



## mr.tenuki (Dec 7, 2009)

did anyone think of the option that the passion/dragon is not in the list because T-Mobile already has it? In tmonew.com they say that the google phone will be launched January by T-Mobile.

Just a thought.


----------



## darkriderz (Dec 7, 2009)

Bravo my friend...... Wanted to sell my Hero for the Droid but surely i'll keep the hero for the BRAVO.....      many thanx for the info...... Really helpful


----------



## tats_06 (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte, thank you so much!!!  All of those look very nice, but I really like Bravo the best!  Any word on Verizon getting it? or the original passion rumors hold any value? 

Thank you again.


----------



## Mahmood (Dec 7, 2009)

HTC is giving better designed phones for Windows Mobile devices i saw the pictures for Android they weren't impressive. I also thought that there will be HTC HD3 but why not ? and also HTC HD for android.
Specifics are good but the designs are way old these designs were here at xda in past century if htc is missing the time we are in 2010 !! 
i really thought that there will be better designed htc devices like HTC HD 3 or some other device (thinner, sexier) then HTC hd, diamond, pro). they haven't got any! i may get HTC HD 2 for myself if this is there final 2010 production then no htc device for me next year !!


----------



## xmoo (Dec 7, 2009)

Weird resolutions there using :S


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 7, 2009)

There is claims coming out that the Passion will come early 2010 to the US on VZW. It will have a 1ghz Sanpdragon CPU but a 3.5in screen. Last I heard the Dragon/Passion will have a 4.3in screen. Odd... http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/07/htc-passion-runs-android-on-3-5-inch-oled-and-snapdragon-in-veri/


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 7, 2009)

In order to be more specific and stop the rumors around, as these keep on coming crazily as far as i can see... *Ppl, *what was presented to you as i have stated clearly on the 1st post, is HTC's list for 2010 and *what TMO* will definately choose *in global basis*, *UNLESS* something else changes ( coz u never know with all those Operators-Vendors marketing agreements as something can be blown away as a project sooo easily and a phone can easily b "burried") and some other products u were all anxiously expecting to be relased, may b there but on other brochures, for other Operators and/or other countries, which i do not posses and of course i do not know! *So yes, i highly do not doupt *about other HTC products which may b under developing but hese kinda nfo hasn't reached my hands yet and maybe never, if we take into consideration that HTC makes special deals with Operators and releases devices which won't b released by any1 else, the what we call, *"exclusivities"*. Uc HTC never releases HTC brochures like Nokia for instance does and sent em along to everybody, these are made only in the way i presented you last night.

So far, *what i know*, Passion/Dragon *might exist* (along with other HTC project phones like Liberty, Memphis, Paradise etc) and might also reach Operator's selves in some way BUT b4 saying posting something i wanna b 100% sure. For that reason,will verify this shortly, though carefully...as i don't know whether these nfo that i leaked last night using proxy and so on (4 my own security), reached highly upper management ppl (no FBI van outside my house 2day as i hd my doupts, and still alive @ work  )...But what was shown *was pure 2010 list* and not currently 2009 one, which means that if Passion does exist in some way and/or other name form, it might b finally released, but i am not so confident that it will be globally...Uc the results now, that hoax'es cause...

Lastly, about the what is called "doupters". Ppl u have an "amazing" capabillity of irritating individuals who wanna keep u posted and have ur eyes open and when they do, then u start questioning whether the nfo's are true or not. *I think its way enough*....If u want something, then try to sneak it out by urselves. Stop judging and critising when a piece of work is performed, unless u have something similar to post and/or to present. if not, i think its better to stay on the shadows, coz what u only manage to succeed is nerves. As for the quality of the scanned images, i said b4. I did my best to make them look the way they are now, IF i will find a better scanner i will rescan them and offer them to you intact with the original quality, coz i do understand that some letters are dif to be read, but i wanted to be as quick as possible for you to have the latest b4 everybody else. So do show some respect about it.


----------



## pookie1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for this info B3l3rfonte, verrrrry interesting


----------



## Master_H (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you very much, B3ler3fonte, for the very interesting list!


----------



## slumpey (Dec 7, 2009)

The specs sheet for the Bravo says the dimensions are "112 x 56 x 11.7 mm".

112 mm is 4.41 inches. 

With a 3.7 inch screen that seems small. Current phones with a 3.7 inch screen have been greater then 4.6 inches.

Is this true?


----------



## koen-ronse (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> ...
> *Productivity
> 
> Photon​*
> ...

Click to collapse



HVGA = Half-size VGA = 480x320 pixels ??? Just tell me that's not true...
I thought it's a good successor for my Diamond2, but not with that resolution...


----------



## hmota78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Really great thread. Thank you so much for your time and effort put into this.


----------



## thesacrifice (Dec 7, 2009)

Didn't the head of HTC Sweden make an announcement that the Hero's successor would be announced in February and be available shortly after?  That certaintly doesn't correspond with the brochure.  There's a million things to speculate from that.  Dates been pushed earlier? Incomplete brochure, etc etc.


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 7, 2009)

thesacrifice said:


> Didn't the head of HTC Sweden make an announcement that the Hero's successor would be announced in February and be available shortly after?  That certaintly doesn't correspond with the brochure.  There's a million things to speculate from that.  Dates been pushed earlier? Incomplete brochure, etc etc.

Click to collapse



U don't suprise me with uranswer @ all...Speak with true facts and not bhind statements that others said...When did h said this?Did u hear by urself or read it over the net? Did h mention about the successor of Hero and if so which this is? Or u speculate it from ur empty head?

So plz give us all a break and a make a sensible..."sacrifice" to humanity...by simply suicide and leave on the shadows. Speculate whatever u want and yes this brochure aint true, like Santa does exist. and Batman is ur really close mate which picks u up every night to hang out 4 chicks to the Neverlands poche bar...

Expect ur Santa soon in few weeks h will definately gesture u b4 leaving hs present underneath ur Xmas tree, which u asked, by writting hm a mail.


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 7, 2009)

I think this is going to be one of the gretest releases of the year!


----------



## Archer (Dec 7, 2009)

slumpey said:


> The specs sheet for the Bravo says the dimensions are "112 x 56 x 11.7 mm".
> 
> 112 mm is 4.41 inches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do the math - those dimensions give a diagonal dimension of around 4.9".  That's enough for the screen and any hardware buttons below it.


----------



## Shasarak (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte, I think everyone is happy to agree that your brochure is genuine; but that still leaves some important questions:

1) Is every single phone that HTC plans to release in the first half of 2010 listed in that brochure, or is it only the ones that are going to be sold by T-Mobile?

2) Is it possible that there might be one or two HTC phones released in the next month or two which do not appear in this brochure because they are considered to be 2009 phones rather than 2010 phones?

3) Apart from this brochure, do you have access to any other sources of information about HTC's plans, or is the brochure the source of all of your knowledge?

I don't think these are unreasonable questions to ask.


----------



## tikejhya (Dec 7, 2009)

What happend to HTC so !!!!!!!! no better screens comming in 2010..
apart from bravo 3.7"... I was really looking after for 4" android phone i guess Bravo will be last choice...


----------



## trepaulo (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice scoop 

although I hoped for more  

the Tera seems to me like a Pro2.5-Lite or something. I might even prefer the Pro2 over it, due to screen size & resolution


----------



## Ouzo (Dec 7, 2009)

As trepaulo said above, "I'd hoped for more".

Why isn't HTC's portfolio chock full of 1ghz  plus Snapdragon phones - especially for Windows Phone?

As I'm not ready to make the switch to Google Android just yet, my first thought upon ready all this was to buy a new phone now this holiday season, as there dosn't appear to be a really high end Snapdragon phone coming early in the New Year. And maybe that's the point of this kind of info - to help the very large HD2 sell well now.....

Do some of the lower screen resolutions finally signify that Qualcomm and HTC have admitted defeat with regard to trying to get a device to perform well at VGA and WVGA with the lesser chipsets? I think so ; )

Great leak though : )


----------



## krjcook (Dec 7, 2009)

Ouzo said:


> As trepaulo said above, "I'd hoped for more".
> 
> Why isn't HTC's portfolio chock full of 1ghz  plus Snapdragon phones - especially for Windows Phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think HTC hasn't admitted defeat for Winmo yet, I think there trying a new marketing plan.  They've release a high end phone that you know the Hard core fans will get, but most of the market is casual consumer and they don't care as much, that why they love the iphone, to grab them there releasing budget based winmo phones with capacitive touch.  also This isn't the roadmap for the year, just what look's like the 1st half.  I sure better will come after winmo 7.

-I was looking to replace my Omnia i900, HD2 is a good phone to expensive for my likes for an unlocked version, I heard it will come to the US subsidized but it will still be expensive.  The Trophy looks like a perfect successor.  It's has a better screen, physical keyboard, and a pretty quick processor.


----------



## iTouch24 (Dec 7, 2009)

i was hoping they would release a TP2 model running android .. i guess not


----------



## lugi93 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah

Skip HD2 and wait for Bravo..:thubup:

Then i'll sell my HD


----------



## mykpfsu (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> U don't suprise me with uranswer @ all...Speak with true facts and not bhind statements that others said...When did h said this?Did u hear by urself or read it over the net? Did h mention about the successor of Hero and if so which this is? Or u speculate it from ur empty head?
> 
> So plz give us all a break and a make a sensible..."sacrifice" to humanity...by simply suicide and leave on the shadows. Speculate whatever u want and yes this brochure aint true, like Santa does exist. and Batman is ur really close mate which picks u up every night to hang out 4 chicks to the Neverlands poche bar...
> 
> Expect ur Santa soon in few weeks h will definately gesture u b4 leaving hs present underneath ur Xmas tree, which u asked, by writting hm a mail.

Click to collapse



A) Stop being a ****.  For a guy who huffed and puffed like you had the entire catalog and then just put forth the Tmobile catalog you should expect people to question your previous comments which you made as absolute statements of fact and now have to retract as your own opinions (i.e Passion does not exist).  You're not god so stop acting like it.

B) Sacrifice is reporting a DIRECT QUOTE from Patrik Andersson aka exec of HTC Sweden.


----------



## benko286 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yepp HTC fu.cked up again..
Why Tera still has 3.2MP camera, and no 1GHz cpu?
What an idiots, they will later complaint how selling is much lower than expected, I really don't know-.-

Bravo is damn good, but too bad it is not for WinMo...we'll see maybe that is better, really don't know how will 1GHz perform on Android!

BTW is Qualcomm 600MHz cpu also 65nm, or maybe 55/45nm?
Did they only increased cpu perfomanse?


----------



## Bluewraith (Dec 7, 2009)

You are in serious legal ****, I will remove this post shortly if I were you because I'm no Photoshop artiste but I can clearly see the disclaimer you have poorly tried to erase at the bottom of the scans...

And the last line is..."not to be reproduced without the consent from HTC"

ouuupps 

You have better to hide quickly man and prepare some lawyers, I do not remember Taiwanese be particularly nice with site and people displaying real business secret with a not so good erased disclaimer.


----------



## daveydog (Dec 7, 2009)

MedioGringo said:


> I think the Passion/Dragon does exist in one form or another, remember it _was_ in the leaked 2.1 ROM list. Also, from what I recall of the rumors, the Passion/Dragon was supposed to be released Q4 2009, and this is a 2010 brochure. So the rumor of a so-called Passion coming to TMo in early Jan might still be true--it may have been targeted for Dec but just got pushed back, therefore it does not appear in this brochure.
> 
> However, that image the Unlocker had a few months back of an Android device with a big screen probably was the Bravo, as B3ler3fonte suggested.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can buy a new phone every year even on a 2 yr contract...


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 7, 2009)

Shasarak said:


> B3ler3fonte, I think everyone is happy to agree that your brochure is genuine; but that still leaves some important questions:
> 
> 1) Is every single phone that HTC plans to release in the first half of 2010 listed in that brochure, or is it only the ones that are going to be sold by T-Mobile?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Absloutely reasonable questions Shasarak. Not a question about them. So according to what you have posted i am replying back, though i did mention of them on my previous posts, so u can also go back and/or read.

1) Definately what was presented is NOT the entire HTC 2010 even for the first half, for the simplest reason as i have already explained that, definately other devices are under developing, some for broad productions to most of the Operators globally and some others exclusively for only lets say O2. Its all about money...who pays more, gets it. Straight and clean.

2) Definately true of what u have stated.Phones which did belong on any Operators 2009 Portfolio for late Q4 (December 2009) and for any reason (like issues found during beta testing period which HTC R&D is searching for solutions, Operators last min changed plans, Sales changing direction etc etc) got delayed, will be released if agreed, on early 2010. Absolutely true.

3) I do have access but my steps have to be carefully in order to keep my id covered as i can end up from one day to another jobless, losing all this nfo as well....





Ouzo said:


> As trepaulo said above, "I'd hoped for more".
> .....

Click to collapse



Won't comment anything of what you've said...just...Always nice to see Greeks like you around mate... 




mykpfsu said:


> A) Stop being a ****.  For a guy who huffed and puffed like you had the entire catalog and then just put forth the Tmobile catalog you should expect people to question your previous comments which you made as absolute statements of fact and now have to retract as your own opinions (i.e Passion does not exist).  You're not god so stop acting like it.
> 
> B) Sacrifice is reporting a DIRECT QUOTE from Patrik Andersson aka exec of HTC Sweden.

Click to collapse




Hahaha that ws something! Ur losing something here fella. Consider urslef as a God as u called it, keep it, its aaaall urs ...God doesn't afraid to lose hs job..I do...So simply...piss off. But, i took my chances and im responsible for my actions, whatever those are or will be.I said it 10000 times, that HTC is definately keeping loads of other definately more stuff/devices for the near future, but surely ppl like u simply don't deserve even to know about them.

And btw, know that im not quoting anybody coz i simply have my sources internally, from R&D and Management ppl...So i salut u!! NJoy ur mess u have created.

PS: Time will tell (as did with Leo and specs leaked) whether my "absolute statements" as u commented them will become final true products and reach the selves...But i want u to be there, as well and have the guts then to state what u did b4.


----------



## Wishmaster89 (Dec 7, 2009)

benko286 said:


> Yepp HTC fu.cked up again..
> Why Tera still has 3.2MP camera, and no 1GHz cpu?
> What an idiots, they will later complaint how selling is much lower than expected, I really don't know-.-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That Qualcomm chip is a new one. It is 45nm chip with openGL ES 2.0 graphics(don't know the performance) and with VFP(Vector Floating Point) unit clocked at 600mhz makes it similar to tegra apx2500(at least when it comes to the CPU performance). It's not as good as snapdragon but better than msm7201.


----------



## Shasarak (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> 1) Definately what was presented is NOT the entire HTC 2010 even for the first half, for the simplest reason as i have already explained that, definately other devices are under developing, some for broad productions to most of the Operators globally and some others exclusively for only lets say O2. Its all about money...who pays more, gets it. Straight and clean.
> 
> 2) Definately true of what u have stated.Phones which did belong on any Operators 2009 Portfolio for late Q4 (December 2009) and for any reason (like issues found during beta testing period which HTC R&D is searching for solutions, Operators last min changed plans, Sales changing direction etc etc) got delayed, will be released if agreed, on early 2010. Absolutely true.
> 
> 3) I do have access but my steps have to be carefully in order to keep my id covered as i can end up from one day to another jobless, losing all this nfo as well....

Click to collapse



Okay, so, if all of that is true, then this list of devices is certainly not every phone that HTC plans to release between now and next June. That means that, if this brochure is our only evidence, we can't say with any certainty that any other rumoured HTC phone doesn't exist - all we can say is that it isn't mentioned here.

So, coming back to the widely rumoured Passion/Dragon - how sure are you that there will be no high-end Android device released between now and when the Bravo appears? Obviously, there's no Passion or Dragon in the brochure - but does that mean it doesn't exist? Or does it mean that the rumours must necessarily all be about the Bravo?

You may well have other sources which have confirmed that the Bravo is the next high-end Android device HTC intends to launch, and that all the rumours about the Passion/Dragon (for example that it is supposed to ship in January) are false; but, if so, we'd like to know what those sources are.   Certainly the brochure alone is not enough to contradict that rumour.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well those leaks are for T-mobile in UK, so other carriers like Vodafone, T-Mobile US or Verizon in the US may get the rumored device the Passion/Dragon.


----------



## modidlee (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking at the specs of the Bravo it IS the "Dragon/Passion." I think Dragon was the codename during development because of the SnapDragon processor. Bravo will probably be the official international name, like Dream = G1 and Magic= MT3G. Whichever carriers get it will name it whatever they want to, i guess.


----------



## MedioGringo (Dec 7, 2009)

modidlee said:


> Looking at the specs of the Bravo it IS the "Dragon/Passion." I think Dragon was the codename during development because of the SnapDragon processor. Bravo will probably be the official international name, like Dream = G1 and Magic= MT3G. Whichever carriers get it will name it whatever they want to, i guess.

Click to collapse



I don't think so. Usually we only see the final name of a product once it is about to be released, so it seems unlikely that Bravo is the final name of any phone. I think all the names listed in that brochure are code names.

I just think it's unlikely that the Bravo, Passion, PassionC and Dragon are all the same phone.

I'm more apt to believe the recent rumor that the Passion has a 3.5 in AMOLED screen and is coming early Jan, but was supposed to be available before Christmas.


----------



## Nielsepiels (Dec 7, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> ... *its of highly of a risk of what am i doing as a profession*, coz ur having from now and on,* exclusivily, here on xda.devs, *what others still only imagine or assume... Hope soon i will get back to you and keep this post further updated as much as i can (IF by tom i won't lose m job & end up caged on a basement giving explanations why did i do that ), with any other info and/or correction will be available, even if i have new devices listing to share with.Do handle these nfo *really carefully *and *do not spread any other hoax around*, i think ppl neeed real deal and not half way through stuff. My apologisies to the admins for being so detailed with this thread and for all of you, start dreaming as i am already doing, of having thses babies, on time, onto my hands, for squeezing them out to death for beta testing and modding as a new guy just joined where i work and h will b much of a help to suck those devices brains out!!
> [/B][/SIZE]

Click to collapse



My opinion: *Nice guerrilla marketing campaign by HTC!*. Pics are 'scanned' (or just compressed) with the worst scanner ever, but detailed enough to make us drool. Just before the holidays: will I buy a Droid or just wait a little more for some HTC eye candy? The story about you will get fired if they find out, makes it even more exciting. My RSS reader kept spitting stories about that 2010 HTC line up, and those 'silly' people at HTC who couldn't keep this as a secret. That's how you create a buzz! 

Accidentally at the same day, a better picture of the Bravo appears. What a coincidence! Don't get me wrong, B3ler3fonte, I could live with a post like this everyday, but it's all too obvious... Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## sk8inmonk (Dec 8, 2009)

*About the specs.....*

I really hope that these are true honestly (mainly because of the thought of an easy port for the diamond with the 'trophy' being vga) but not one of these pictures has the no logo and the spec sheets call the windows interface TouchFlo which they aint calling it anymore???


----------



## manoli20 (Dec 8, 2009)

gotta be the Trophy that stands out the most for me... It will make BB users crap in the pants!


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 8, 2009)

better picture of the Bravo? http://ai.rs/2009/12/htc-bravo/


----------



## galaxys (Dec 8, 2009)

tbaker077 said:


> better picture of the Bravo? http://ai.rs/2009/12/htc-bravo/

Click to collapse



Dup...See post #76 a few above yours. Anyhow, it looks AWESOME!


----------



## thesacrifice (Dec 8, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> U don't suprise me with uranswer @ all...Speak with true facts and not bhind statements that others said...When did h said this?Did u hear by urself or read it over the net? Did h mention about the successor of Hero and if so which this is? Or u speculate it from ur empty head?
> 
> So plz give us all a break and a make a sensible..."sacrifice" to humanity...by simply suicide and leave on the shadows. Speculate whatever u want and yes this brochure aint true, like Santa does exist. and Batman is ur really close mate which picks u up every night to hang out 4 chicks to the Neverlands poche bar...
> 
> Expect ur Santa soon in few weeks h will definately gesture u b4 leaving hs present underneath ur Xmas tree, which u asked, by writting hm a mail.

Click to collapse



Suicide... seriously?  Look, I understand that you think you are king **** because you've released some information, but suggesting suicide is pathetic. Have you ever cleaned up your best friends' remains after he blew his head off with a shotgun so that his parents didn't have to see it?  And if you want to talk about my sacrifices I've made for my country, you PM me.

Funny that you criticize me mentioning information released on the net when you've done the exact same thing.  When you move beyond a basic grasp of the English language you'll see that I didn't question the authenticity of your little release.  I pointed out that your information when compared with others leaves more than a few questions unanswered.  Things change, except maybe your maturity, or lack there of.  Don't bother responding, I won't read it.


----------



## ez2remember (Dec 8, 2009)

Nielsepiels said:


> My opinion: *Nice guerrilla marketing campaign by HTC!*. Pics are 'scanned' (or just compressed) with the worst scanner ever, but detailed enough to make us drool. Just before the holidays: will I buy a Droid or just wait a little more for some HTC eye candy? The story about you will get fired if they find out, makes it even more exciting. My RSS reader kept spitting stories about that 2010 HTC line up, and those 'silly' people at HTC who couldn't keep this as a secret. That's how you create a buzz!
> 
> Accidentally at the same day, a better picture of the Bravo appears. What a coincidence! Don't get me wrong, B3ler3fonte, I could live with a post like this everyday, but it's all too obvious... Keep up the good work!!!

Click to collapse



I couldn't agree more... He also released info about HTC HD2 before anyone else and had photo's to prove it.

He works for HTC marketing but I don't really care. He can drip feed us with these so called "leaks" when many will know they're intentional marketing ploy from HTC.

Nice "leaks" though.


----------



## commodore65 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have to say the windows offerings look completely unispired. I think there will be more windows phones available maybe its a case t-mobile are not taking them up on them particulary with the success of the HD2. Also it doesnt make sense them going from the capactive back to resistive screens for new windows handsets.  I would like to see, a touch diamond 3 with amoled capactive screen, wvga resolution. As much as i like the HD2 its simply slightly to large. 

The legend looks fantastic but the screen res is so last year. The bravo whilst the specs look fabulous, i think the handset design isnt that great, very bland and plastic looking.  A bravo with legend looks now that would be the business


----------



## speakerphone (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice.  Hopw the WM6.5 devices will have a stylus again.  I can't write chn/jp chars with fat fingers.


----------



## ulluch (Dec 8, 2009)

What SonyEricsson does is a rather grubby market approach - announce a phone that is obviously unready for users' hands and not available for months. HTC pretends to do better (CEO quote: "We don't comment phones that we don't actually sell") - however apparently they are not too unhappy if some information leaks, not clear if intended so or not. They are defending the future market without have a phone to sell right now - bad style. Only company that is confident not to do so is again Apple. We could be irritated by this market approach, but we should not, as we are seeking for this information. 
Well, but if HTC is listening anyways, pls. read this: Bravo looks nice, but we want this HD2 device on Android - how much clearer can a community be in describing customer wishes? Perhaps B3ler3fonte can use the same channels to leak this information back into the HTC structure that he has used to leak things out? But anyways, B3ler3fonte, many thanks for providing this information, for what reasons so ever!
So cheers everyone


----------



## arimozuki (Dec 8, 2009)

*re:*

heres a the clearer picture of the bravo if you havent seen it already. engadget says its the same as the passion, just different branding ... and its coming out in january!!!

hxxp://www.engadget.com/2009/12/08/htc-bravo-pictured-more-lucidly/


----------



## ducey (Dec 8, 2009)

Would this phone work in the UK then? Or would I have to wait for a UK network to offer it?


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Dec 8, 2009)

seems the photon is closest a diamond/topaz replacement but not a great jump in the spec:

a capacative screen which in my view is a side grade and more a matter of taste if you prefer high sensativity instead of high accuracy. 

And the new msm7227 that apparantly offers HSDPA / HSUPA radios, a 600MHz CPU, 320MHz application DSP, 400MHz modem processor, hardware-accelerated 3D graphics, Bluetooth 2.1, and GPS support integrated in a 12mm x 12mm chipset. The MSM7227 can also supposedly handle 8 megapixel camera and 30 FPS WVGA encoding / decoding with ease.

Not sure these specs are enough to warrant a move from topaz, but for sure HTC seem to be releasing many different flavor phones in the next twelve months


----------



## xplode (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG HTC went crazy!!!
When evryone thought they will go up in development they make step back with crappy qualcomm chipsets. The only good thing in presented devices is the capacitive touchscreens which is crappy in windows mobile (due to simulated multiouch on WM6.5) - HD2 is so far the best device, the future ones will not differ than TP2, D2 (except the touchscreen). Anyway the capacitive screen in WM6.5 does not work well, and the problem is in the Windows Mobile itself not on the hardware (so it is Microsoft fault there). maybe HTC strategy is to fil the mobile market until WM7 arrive and make these devices upgradeable to it.


----------



## MasterDecker (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice "leak," it definately made me take a quick step back.  My wife has been thinking to get me the AT&T Tilt 2 for Christmas, but I've been reluctant to get it because of the price.  And now with the leak of what basically looks like the Tilt 3, I definately want to wait, SIMPLY because when it is released, the Tilt 2 will drop down in price to more of what I FEEL it is worth.

Currently both myself & my wife have the Kaiser a.k.a. AT&T Tilt.  It's been a great phone for us, and does what we need & more.  Working in sales when I am out on sales calls, I simply use my phone to log into my workstation, access our inventory, and even place an order for a customer, all within a couple minutes.  

But with the upcoming releases of the newer HTC devices they all look promising in each of their own ways. The "Tilt 3" looks almost as an exact copy of the Tilt 2, with about the same specs.  That is kind of upsetting that they couldn't "up the anti" for the device. 

But never the less the new devices will be welcomed by many of us, and even the iPhone converts.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 8, 2009)

arimozuki said:


> heres a the clearer picture of the bravo if you havent seen it already. engadget says its the same as the passion, just different branding ... and its coming out in january!!!
> 
> hxxp://www.engadget.com/2009/12/08/htc-bravo-pictured-more-lucidly/

Click to collapse



I find this to be a bit odd as they posted a previous rumor saying the Passion will have a 3.5in screen ad is OLED. While the rumors of the Bravo is a 3.7in AMOLED screen. Then this brings the point what the hell is the Dragon or did that get renamed as the Bravo? At this point I am not sure what is right. I just got the Eris and was thinking about swapping for the Passion under the 30 days(if it came out in December) but there is no substantial facts so I will happily keep the Eris.


----------



## arimozuki (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, im major confused myself. i would have wanted this bravo, but it just doesnt look right. however, considering it is an operator branding, it probably differs per operator and the unlocked version looks different as well, just like the hero. i was just about to buy the hero (i prefer unlocked phones), but that legend seems worth the wait ... SEEMS. it may not be out until later than march, the unlocked version may be fugly, im just SO! confused right now, wish all phone companies would just release a 2 year road map already!


----------



## sdlopez83 (Dec 9, 2009)

None of these phones are win7 compatible I do not think.  If they are they are borderline.  What are we missing?

WIN7 right hello. 2010

Prediction:
All of these phones are the minor phones that will come out,-- but the real flagship phone will be the heavy hitter to premier windows 7.  I think it will be hyped for much of 2010 and then come out next October, or at least be leaked specs in February.  HTC is holding out to blow us away soon enough.  Does not take a rocket scientist to figure that these phones are all ****.

What say u guys?


----------



## Ganondolf (Dec 9, 2009)

par one android phone (bravo) the rest is a load of crap.

let me think....like a touch pro but ****ter.... should i buy????.......er NO.


----------



## koen-ronse (Dec 9, 2009)

sdlopez83 said:


> None of these phones are win7 compatible I do not think.  If they are they are borderline.  What are we missing?
> 
> *WIN7 right hello. 2010*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can only hope that the reason of missing high-end WM-phones in the list is because of something like I found in the following article... (highlighted) 



			
				Article at HTCPedia.com "Is HTC switching focus to Android devices?" said:
			
		

> With the leak of new phones to come out in 2010 from HTC, the majority of those HTC smartphones are to run Android.  In the eight phones to be released, five will be Android-based and are clearly aimed at the eye- catching categories like Performance, Design/Lifestyle and Social. Windows Mobile phones to be released will on the other hand be more within the boring Productivity category.  Now just ask yourself, do you want a fun phone to enjoy while away from work or do you want to constantly be reminded of having to catch up on email?
> 
> Now I just ask you to look at the names. Android-based devices will have zippy and high-powered names like Bravo (applause please), Legend (never to be forgotten), Buzz (this is where it is at), Salsa (spicy), and Tide (ride the wave). Windows Mobile will have Photon (sure photon torpedo), Tera (do we really know what this is), and Trophy (what place did we come in).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (Dec 10, 2009)

The passion/bravo just showed up on the pdadb site with eta of Jan 2010:  
http://www.pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2120&view=1&c=htc_passion_htc_bravo


----------



## tats_06 (Dec 10, 2009)

galaxys said:


> The passion/bravo just showed up on the pdadb site with eta of Jan 2010:
> http://www.pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2120&view=1&c=htc_passion_htc_bravo

Click to collapse



Apparently the GSM version...what about CDMA?


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 10, 2009)

I hear the CDMA version for Sprint may actually be called Incredible, while the VZW is what we have kept hearing the name Passion.


----------



## Paul22000 (Dec 10, 2009)

galaxys said:


> The passion/bravo just showed up on the pdadb site with eta of Jan 2010:
> http://www.pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2120&view=1&c=htc_passion_htc_bravo

Click to collapse



Note there's another page for the Bravo on pdadb.net!

Drum roll please!!!




























It's confirmed!

Please say Welcome to the new and confirmed:

*>> T-Mobile Bravo <<*
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2121&c=t-mobile_bravo_htc_bravo

[Edit]: Also note that the RAM went up to 320 MB, not 256!!!


----------



## commodore65 (Dec 10, 2009)

glad i held off from getting a HD2, like the smaller form factor of the bravo too. Only thing putting me off switching from winmo to android is joining all those  Self-righteous  ignorant android fanboys.

I dont believe the speculation that the US will get a phone 3 month before us european counterparts. I dont think that has happened with any handset in the past and it doesnt make any economic sense either.


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 10, 2009)

Being on pdadb doesn't make it anymore official. The people who compiled those specs are just like us, shmoes on the internet searching for bits of rummors. Notice how they are using the leaked pics from October for their "HTC Zoom 2 (HTC Dragon)". Site is not worth mentioning imo.


----------



## hooraysimpsons (Dec 10, 2009)

Can i pretend its official so that I don't feel bad for getting the Droid tomorrow?

I really hate waiting to get a new phone once I'm eligible but if I thought something great was on the horizon I'd try to wait.  However, if its coming out on T-Mo then it makes me feel better about getting a phone now.


----------



## AwsmAdm (Dec 10, 2009)

commodore65 said:


> I dont believe the speculation that the US will get a phone 3 month before us european counterparts. I dont think that has happened with any handset in the past and it doesnt make any economic sense either.

Click to collapse



1. The iphone came to the US first (although it is US based... and HTC is based in Asia so thats not really a good example... just saying it's happened)

2. It does make sense economically as Android is doing far better in the US than it is in Europe


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 10, 2009)

Makes you wonder how well Android is doing in Australia, or a newer market like Canada or Asia?


----------



## Fuzi0719 (Dec 11, 2009)

somebody needs to use a photo site a bit more reliable and handy than photobucket


----------



## josefcrist (Dec 11, 2009)

Fuzi0719 said:


> somebody needs to use a photo site a bit more reliable and handy than photobucket

Click to collapse



agreed. I own e-harddrive.com if someone wants to make a site i can host it.


----------



## pb&jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

AwsmAdm said:


> 1. The iphone came to the US first (although it is US based... and HTC is based in Asia so thats not really a good example... just saying it's happened)

Click to collapse



HTC has always launched handsets in Europe first (not including phones designated only for the North American market). That doesn't preclude the Passion/Bravo launching in North America in January per the rumors, but history suggests otherwise.

Having said that, the Bravo/Passion is my next phone. Here's hoping the rumors are true


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 11, 2009)

First of all as many noticed, all the recently uploaded pics on this thread, apparently, caused bandwidth exceed, so will have to reuploaded em again somewhere else and it will b done definitely from the scratch soon with a better quality as many complaint about them…Causing even ppl’s doubt about the originality…*Too bad*..Why? Here w go….

Well from what I have seen so far and most of u as well, *it wasn’t a coincidence* that few days later *ai.rs blog* hosted a better quality image of the forthcoming Bravo (which obviously either already possessed or asked for it to draw more attention as they did successfully), giving total credibility to the original ones.. *Coincidence? I don’t think so…*The question of coz remains the same… _“Whether ppl knew b4 or not about Bravo”_ and they were simply expecting some1 to post it first in order to make the step and make it even more official.  Probably they did not… Lets not fool ourselves...

Whatever is the result of such an assumption *will have to truly declare *(based on HTC’s future portfolio) HTC’s 180 degrees turn, to a more consumer-based phones on some handsets coz that’s the segment which the company aims for next year and seeks for (mass market segment), *without of coz,* leaving aside and underestimating what HTC initials stand for… *So definitely, do expect*, apart from those devices shown *exclusively and for the 1st time around the net, here on xda’s,* better and more advanced devices which aim to the majority of those who want something more than a simple voice/data feature handset. Finally, to put things in an order…*Bravo is the final name of this device definitely for EU market* with a slight chance to be renamed for some Operators in US etc like Passion and/or Dragon as happened in previous models...*NO question about it*. But definitely EU as correctly stated before, by some of you, is the first priority for loads of reasons which I won’t clarify here.

Of coz, I am not the one to tell you whether you should wait or not in order to buy a phone now or wait till next yr…coz this only depends by you as HTC’s customers… 

Below find  a pic of Bravo, *not scanned but taken through another handset's cam*, from the same source the original ones came from, just to prove that simply the source (booklet) does exist….I do like how the “rumor” keeps on flowing…and many address it as “speculated-devices” (lol) when all is done and they r just not projects but final samples just b4 line of production... Peace...

http://reloadedbl.pixa.us/images/18605863/18605863


----------



## whoa718 (Dec 11, 2009)

Where are the answer and end call keys?


----------



## edoftech (Dec 11, 2009)

why do the wm phones only have 600mhz processers?

they have both the windows and the home key so should be prepared for windows 7

dont they need at least 1ghz to use windows 7?

but im loving the look of the trophy


----------



## sindrefyrn (Dec 13, 2009)

Image links is dead.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well there is photos floating around from Google works of a phone that looks like original Passion/Dragon leaks with a camera EXIF data saying it's the Nexus one. It looks to me it might a Google Dev phone similar to how the Dream and Sapphire have a Dev phones version.


----------



## Paul22000 (Dec 13, 2009)

The Google Phone / Nexus One:


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 13, 2009)

some specs and rendered pic of the Hero replacement? http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/13/htc-legend-still-looking-good-as-a-render-anyway/


----------



## Acceptable (Dec 14, 2009)

More pictures leaked. Tetris block laser show as background.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/14/exclusive-first-google-phone-nexus-one-photos-android-2-1-on/


----------



## commodore65 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re the pics above of the nexus google phone, i think it looks really really grey and boring not a patch on the HD2 handset design


----------



## |Logic| (Dec 16, 2009)

im going to lol myself to sleep everynight till the bravo comes out if its on tmo only and not verizon.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 16, 2009)

|Logic| said:


> im going to lol myself to sleep everynight till the bravo comes out if its on tmo only and not verizon.

Click to collapse



Sweet Dreams


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 16, 2009)

I laughed my head out galaxys with ur answer  Indeed many out there already dreaming of Bravo....including me as well..

Anyway's...*I have trully fresh news to share with you* which absolutely make *sense why in HTC's portfolio there are no such WM7 phones*...and just simple QWERTY or not, WM6.5 ones.

*Microsoft,* as many of you already know...moved back, the primal release of WM7 and c*hosen HTC as strategic vendor to launch the first HTC WM7 device late on Q2, start of Q3 2010 (Septmeber)*, so everything up to now, is under discussion and will be finalised till End of April of 2010. 

*PS:* Glad to see once more that...some others are digging out directly from HTC "crystal clear images" of Bravo, Legend and who knows...still seeking for the rest like Salsa/Tera...And u call this exclusive? Indeed... "it is"


----------



## se1988 (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you PLEASE add the jpegs to xda, as of now your photobucket is out of bandwidth... pleeeeaseee??


----------



## galaxys (Dec 17, 2009)

scustysis said:


> I think opera 15529 is the best Opera build, from the omnia line. Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference. If you use 1957, 15529 is just like it but much faster. The omnia builds is where I have firmly remained after trying many different builds. Try it out, you will not be disappointed.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the XDA forum. But your off to a rocky start, you posted on the wrong thread


----------



## altec1000 (Dec 19, 2009)

B3ler3fonte said:


> I laughed my head out galaxys with ur answer  Indeed many out there already dreaming of Bravo....including me as well..
> 
> Anyway's...*I have trully fresh news to share with you* which absolutely make *sense why in HTC's portfolio there are no such WM7 phones*...and just simple QWERTY or not, WM6.5 ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So no upgrade for the HD2?


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Dec 20, 2009)

altec1000 said:


> So no upgrade for the HD2?

Click to collapse



Definately yes as its the first device on the market which will be able to handle WM7 and its requirements, but this won't happen as it was planned (End of Feb - mid March 2010), but really later on when WM7 will officially b released.

Unless they will plan to have a kind upgrade version of WM7, which i totally doupt about it....Don't expect anything before September 2010...

Besides Mr. Phil Moore, who's in charge on the mobile OS section of MS in UK, confirmed that they won't be any WM7 devices on the market, before August 2010 and ppl, should expect the first ones to arrive on the Q4 of 2010.

On a press conference  which took place recently at the summit «Connect!» in London, Mr.Moore stated:  "The release of our new mobile OS, is postponed for the end of next year but it will definately take pace. You will witness much more on Windows Mobile 7. Meeting the requirements of business users and private customers, is the subject of Windows Mobile 7. There will be flexibility through a much easier UI based on touch experience".

Moore also admitted, that Microsoft is still trying to 'catch up' with the iPhone from Apple. "It is true that Apple caught us all to sleep. They brought up on the market, a completely new device with an impressive UI.» Its trully the first time, that MS, makes such an assumption as you may all guess, about iPhone and its capabilities...

Last September, Microsoft confirmed that a team of 1,000 developers working in Windows Mobile 7, plan to incorporate social networks as a key function. Since then there has been relative calm, however, Microsoft executives confirmed, that they will make announcements on Windows Mobile 7 at MIX 2010 conference next March.


----------



## Shasarak (Dec 20, 2009)

altec1000 said:


> So no upgrade for the HD2?

Click to collapse





B3ler3fonte said:


> Definately yes as its the first device on the market which will be able to handle WM7 and its requirements, but this won't happen as it was planned (End of Feb - mid March 2010), but really later on when WM7 will officially b released.

Click to collapse



Are you saying that there *will* be an official WM7 upgrade ROM released for the HD2?

And, if so, are you saying this because you have some information from within HTC that confirms it, or are you just speculating as a private citizen?

The problem is that WM7 is likely to be released round about the time that the replacement model for the HD2 is launched. If the HD3 (or whatever it is called) ships with WM7, I would expect HTC *not* to offer a WM7 upgrade for the HD2 in order to persuade HD2 owners to buy a new handset. If they release a WM7 upgrade for the HD2 that will seriously cannibalise HD3 sales.

I can believe that HTC may have *originally *intended to release a WM7 upgrade for the HD3, back when they thought that WM7 would ship sooner. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if you told me that they actually intended the HD2 to ship with WM7 right from the beginning - several aspects if its design only make sense for a WM7 device. But I would have expected that plan to have changed once it became obvious that the WM7 won't be available until Q4 next year.


----------



## tbaker077 (Dec 20, 2009)

screen shots of an updated Sense UI? http://www.androidcentral.com/screenshots-show-possible-sense-ui-htc-espresso


----------



## yes_senpai (Dec 21, 2009)

I really would have liked to see the Dragon soon.


----------



## Nielsepiels (Dec 21, 2009)

tbaker077 said:


> screen shots of an updated Sense UI? http://www.androidcentral.com/screenshots-show-possible-sense-ui-htc-espresso

Click to collapse



Definitely don't like the glass buttons. Looks cheap to me...


----------



## sleepingsickness (Dec 22, 2009)

*damn dude*

photobucket always gets its bandwidth exceeded...

I WANNA SEE DA PHONEZ


----------



## TheContact (Dec 22, 2009)

sleepingsickness said:


> photobucket always gets its bandwidth exceeded...
> 
> I WANNA SEE DA PHONEZ

Click to collapse



only place I could remember from the top of my head that had them...
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/06/htcs-2010-roadmap-goes-on-display/
which was sourced from this thread sooo...


----------



## TheContact (Dec 23, 2009)

The Nexus One and the Bravo, are they the same phone in different shells? Specs are near identical, and as posted earlier in the thread the Bravo may be getting a RAM upgrade to 512MB which the Nexus One has...
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/23/exclusive-nexus-one-full-specs-detailed-invite-only-retail-sal/

*sigh* wishing it would run Windows Mobile...as nice as the HD2 is, its just so damn big...


----------



## guap (Dec 25, 2009)

no snapdragon with full qwerty... I'm very sad


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 25, 2009)

guap said:


> no snapdragon with full qwerty... I'm very sad

Click to collapse



Same here
I don´t think we will see it till 2011...
Meantime I´ll stay loyal to Rhodium


----------



## tats_06 (Dec 25, 2009)

I am still waiting to hear details about HTC Passion/Bravo/Nexus/Whatever coming to VZW


----------



## guap (Dec 26, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Same here
> I don´t think we will see it till 2011...
> Meantime I´ll stay loyal to Rhodium

Click to collapse



me too with my xperia... but I'm falling in love with android, and this is very DANGEROUS


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 27, 2009)

tats_06 said:


> I am still waiting to hear details about HTC Passion/Bravo/Nexus/Whatever coming to VZW

Click to collapse



Yes, me too. The latest speculation is that the "Incredible" is the codename for the U.S. version of Bravo, coming to VZW according to Engadget. But this news is a week stale and unsubstantiated. I think people are getting borderline angry with the lack of information about an HTC Android 2.x phone for Verizon.


----------



## ElCondor (Dec 30, 2009)

And I would like to see the Trophy in full glory, I mean it's just an awesome device! It is really going to be mine as soon as it comes out!
I rendered the pic using some attributes from the Snap:





I did because photoshop is my hobby... I am still not very good at it but I learn more and more.
Oh and sorry for the watermark, but otherwise there might be sites copying it and saying it is a leak or something like that...


----------



## wonderbread57 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, nicely done. You could create a very successful mobile blog site with your own renders posing as leaked pics if you wanted.


----------



## jasonchiu (Jan 2, 2010)

Apart from the smaller screen, the is the Tera a better device? 

I was to get the HD2, but its way to big for my preference. 

I am wondering if I should get the TP2 or wait for the Tera.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Go for Rhodium definitely!
Tera is not a better device
To see something better than Rhodium we should wait till 2011...


----------



## jasonchiu (Jan 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Go for Rhodium definitely!
> Tera is not a better device
> To see something better than Rhodium we should wait till 2011...

Click to collapse



thanks for your advice, but how are you drawing that conclusion?

if its just the screen size that the rhodium is better, i would get the tera as the processor is faster.


----------



## sam640 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Orange Network*

For those on the *U.K orange* network, 

I rang up customer services last night regarding an upgrade which is due in Feb, the kind lady over the phone mentioned that orange are currently reviewing the HTC BRAVO. 


Due release date: March 10.


----------



## wonderbread57 (Jan 3, 2010)

sam640 said:


> For those on the *U.K orange* network,
> 
> I rang up customer services last night regarding an upgrade which is due in Feb, the kind lady over the phone mentioned that orange are currently reviewing the HTC BRAVO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A phone company that actually tells customers what's going on!? Wow. 

I wonder if reviewing means looking at specs and mock ups or if there is actually a prototype out there. thanks for the info


----------



## the-wrangler (Jan 4, 2010)

jasonchiu said:


> thanks for your advice, but how are you drawing that conclusion?
> 
> if its just the screen size that the rhodium is better, i would get the tera as the processor is faster.

Click to collapse



yep, i was wondering the same thing..theyre quite similar though


----------



## manoli20 (Jan 6, 2010)

[ElCondor] said:


> And I would like to see the Trophy in full glory, I mean it's just an awesome device! It is really going to be mine as soon as it comes out!
> I rendered the pic using some attributes from the Snap:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt have to quote the photo aswelll.... but damn! if thats what the trophy WERE to look like id buy it in a flash. Great job. still think its a great phone, but i dnt understand why they wouldnt put a dpad/touch pad etc on it... oh well, hopefully they see sense 

EDIT: wait, does the trophy come with touch pad... looking again at the photo, i cant tell... its too grainy in the middle?! cheers.


----------



## khaliltheking (Jan 6, 2010)

All these new HTC models are still inferior to the LEO. 
yes the bravo have AOLED screen but believe me I just bougth the LEO for my self and the Omnia II for my GF. And the difference in screen size is huge while using the same interface SPBShell 3.5.

Now about Androiid and WM6.5... Well I'm sure somebody will get the droid on the Leo before the release of the Bravo (4 month to go).

And finally about WM7: I'm sure HTC will never give away a free up-grade especially if WM7 and HTC HD3 are released simultanously in Q4 of 2010. However we have the WM 6.5 installed on devices like the Niki, Kaiser, cruize.
So I will be just a matter of weeks before having a working WM7 on the only WM7-ready phone (LEO).


----------



## ElCondor (Jan 7, 2010)

manoli20 said:


> I didnt have to quote the photo aswelll.... but damn! if thats what the trophy WERE to look like id buy it in a flash. Great job. still think its a great phone, but i dnt understand why they wouldnt put a dpad/touch pad etc on it... oh well, hopefully they see sense
> 
> EDIT: wait, does the trophy come with touch pad... looking again at the photo, i cant tell... its too grainy in the middle?! cheers.

Click to collapse



Hehe thanks, I hope it'll have a dpad, it's indeed too grainy to see it.


----------



## B3ler3fonte (Jan 9, 2010)

Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned


----------



## paalkr (Jan 9, 2010)

B3ler3fonte said:


> Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned

Click to collapse



WOW! You lucky man  Keep us informed, can't wait for the device to show up at the resellers. I'm really looking forward to the HTC Bravo. Based up on the available information I think think the device will be the best one from HTC ever. 

Regards,
PK


----------



## drive2droad (Jan 9, 2010)

nice quick set , i am really awaiting a newer & better android release from HTC for upgrading my really useless nokia5800XM to a newer powerful android experience


----------



## js1999 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm waiting for the newer Android stuff too.


----------



## Mobile of Sorrow (Jan 10, 2010)

Dood....I,am Dissapointed...no really worthy Hammerdevices ,
but the Year is long i know!


----------



## Nielsepiels (Jan 12, 2010)

B3ler3fonte said:


> Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned

Click to collapse



Any info yet?


----------



## wonderbread57 (Jan 13, 2010)

B3ler3fonte said:


> Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned

Click to collapse



Please do keep us up to date. I am thinking of moving to Europe for this phone .


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Jan 15, 2010)

khaliltheking said:


> Now about Androiid and WM6.5... Well I'm sure somebody will get the droid on the Leo before the release of the Bravo (4 month to go).

Click to collapse



Talanted developers at XDA have been making linux ports for many WM devices through the years and all of them have taken a very very long time to reach a bootable state, and even then have been far from what you want as an everyday device. These projects are done as a challenge and rarley result in in an ideal operating system as many functions are still not complete. Your prediction of android on the leo in 4 months seems a little unlikley.

you can keep an eye on Android development on the HD2 in this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=578575&highlight=android


----------



## bradavon (Jan 15, 2010)

Ouzo said:


> Why isn't HTC's portfolio chock full of 1ghz  plus Snapdragon phones - especially for Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



 The HD2 already has a 1Ghz processor and they cost money, putting the price up. I'd imagine the 500Mz range mobiles sell in bigger numbers.



iTouch24 said:


> i was hoping they would release a TP2 model running android .. i guess not

Click to collapse



Me too . I hate Blackberry style mobiles.



TheContact said:


> The Nexus One and the Bravo, are they the same phone in different shells? Specs are near identical, and as posted earlier in the thread the Bravo may be getting a RAM upgrade to 512MB which the Nexus One has...

Click to collapse



True but HTC Touch Sense is a big pull for me. It's so fantastic. I'd rather stick to official ROMs, than custom ones.

I'm waiting for the Bravo too or Legend if the Bravo is too big but as the Bravo will be a more reasonable size (over the HD2) I suspect I'll get the Bravo. As good as the Nexus One looks, the Google interface is no where near as good as HTC's.


----------



## Darkaz (Jan 17, 2010)

B3ler3fonte said:


> Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned

Click to collapse



do it has 512 ram?


----------



## wonderbread57 (Jan 21, 2010)

B3ler3fonte said:


> Soon* my hands on Bravo.*..Will keep u posted guys....Stay tuned

Click to collapse



Looks like someone got a hold of it (and took pictures) before you:





Mmmm, I can almost TASTE it!


----------



## drive2droad (Jan 23, 2010)

there is no mention of a certain handset called "Halo" here , its being quite buzzed around the intrawebs eversince Eldar Murtazin from mobilereview.net had something to say about it. If possible could anyone shed some light on it.


----------



## krjcook (Jan 24, 2010)

*Nice render*



[ElCondor] said:


> And I would like to see the Trophy in full glory, I mean it's just an awesome device! It is really going to be mine as soon as it comes out!
> I rendered the pic using some attributes from the Snap:
> 
> I did because photoshop is my hobby... I am still not very good at it but I learn more and more.
> Oh and sorry for the watermark, but otherwise there might be sites copying it and saying it is a leak or something like that...

Click to collapse



Oh great render.  I hope it looks like that i've been meaning to replace my Blackjack II for a while now, but I don't like Touch screen only phones or phone with sliding keyboards which makes the Trophy a perfect upgrade.


----------



## hidnface (Jan 24, 2010)

krjcook said:


> Oh great render.  I hope it looks like that i've been meaning to replace my Blackjack II for a while now, but I don't like Touch screen only phones or phone with sliding keyboards which makes the Trophy a perfect upgrade.

Click to collapse



Agree with you.

Till now I haven't seen a phone capable of replacing my i780. But I think the Trophy is going to do it. One negative aspect is that I heard that the Trophy is not going to be commercialized around the world, but only in major countries.


----------



## krjcook (Jan 25, 2010)

hidnface said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> Till now I haven't seen a phone capable of replacing my i780. But I think the Trophy is going to do it. One negative aspect is that I heard that the Trophy is not going to be commercialized around the world, but only in major countries.

Click to collapse



I totally agree.  I love all the knew phones being released, but I only sung on one form factor and that's the Front Facing QWERTY Phone. 

About the the availability or the phone I'm not sure and May have to buy it Unlocked because i'm in the USA and Most great phones don't come to us.  Hopefully  with the "T-Mobile Natco Day" labels on the pics means that it's coming to the Tmobile US as well as EU.


----------



## wonderbread57 (Jan 26, 2010)

The liveliness of this thread is pretty pitiful, but since the phandroid forums are equally pitiful when it comes to handling web traffic (they are down) I have no where else to post this than here:







pretty, no?


----------



## tbaker077 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do want. btw does it have any new htc widgets?


----------



## Nielsepiels (Jan 26, 2010)

tbaker077 said:


> Do want. btw does it have any new htc widgets?

Click to collapse



Here's a preview of Android 2.1 with HTC Sense for the Hero, which shows new widgets/functionality etc. I think Sense for the Bravo will be similar:

http://www.androidworld.nl/11145/howto-android-2-1-voor-de-htc-hero-incl-videoreview/

Beware, it's in Dutch...


----------



## jasonchiu (Jan 30, 2010)

Any news on the Tera? I am wondering if I should wait for the Tera or get the TP2.

Opinions appreciated!


----------



## anaadoul (Jan 30, 2010)

[ElCondor] said:


> And I would like to see the Trophy in full glory, I mean it's just an awesome device! It is really going to be mine as soon as it comes out!
> I rendered the pic using some attributes from the Snap:
> 
> I did because photoshop is my hobby... I am still not very good at it but I learn more and more.
> Oh and sorry for the watermark, but otherwise there might be sites copying it and saying it is a leak or something like that...

Click to collapse




Who said that will stop them? seems someone took the entire background out and sent it to MSMobiles 

http://msmobiles.com/news.php/8925.html


----------



## MasterTP (Jan 30, 2010)

anaadoul said:


> Who said that will stop them? seems someone took the entire background out and sent it to MSMobiles
> 
> http://msmobiles.com/news.php/8925.html

Click to collapse



My guess is that Edward at MSMobiles did it himself...he famous for pulling those kind of stunts to generate traffic..


----------



## Didon (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## htcfreak (Jan 31, 2010)

Kwel info, thanks..!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2010)

*HTC Espresso (myTouch Slide) pics and perliminary specs*

Not sure if posted before:








> It is the first time that we see the aspect of the HTC Espresso. At least by outside, already we had seen his firmware working in a Hero. The “T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide”, as twisted they call to him to the other side of the pool, supposes an update of the Dream for that reason of the sliding qwerty keyboard; however, by the name they give to understand that 3G is an update of myTouch (HTC Magic in Europe).

Click to collapse



More:
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...deja-ver-en-fotos&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## sdlopez83 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mobile of Sorrow said:


> Dood....I,am Dissapointed...no really worthy Hammerdevices ,
> but the Year is long i know!

Click to collapse




Don't know what that espresso is about.  But The Flagship device will be the HD3 and pics where leaked with specs somewhere on this site last week.  

oh yeah and its got Windows 7.


----------



## Shasarak (Feb 1, 2010)

sdlopez83 said:


> Don't know what that espresso is about.  But The Flagship device will be the HD3 and pics where leaked with specs somewhere on this site last week.
> 
> oh yeah and its got Windows 7.

Click to collapse



All alleged specs of the HD3 that have been "leaked" to date have been shown to be fake.


----------



## Nielsepiels (Feb 15, 2010)

Official renders:

Legend & Bravo


----------



## krjcook (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks like this leaked portfolio is mostly true.  3 of the phones from this leak: the Photon, Bravo, and Legend were announced @ MWC.  While the phones names did change to the HD2 Mini and Desire, the Legend kept it's original name.   I'm still hoping that HTC will announce the Trophy at some time before summer.


----------



## galaxys (Feb 17, 2010)

krjcook said:


> It looks like this leaked portfolio is mostly true.  3 of the phones from this leak: the Photon, Bravo, and Legend were announced @ MWC.  While the phones names did change to the HD2 Mini and Desire, the Legend kept it's original name.   I'm still hoping that HTC will announce the Trophy at some time before summer.

Click to collapse



Just more proof that XDA's friend B3ler3fonte has given us the best insight into HTC forcast's!


----------



## hidnface (Feb 17, 2010)

krjcook said:


> It looks like this leaked portfolio is mostly true.  3 of the phones from this leak: the Photon, Bravo, and Legend were announced @ MWC.  While the phones names did change to the HD2 Mini and Desire, the Legend kept it's original name.   *I'm still hoping that HTC will announce the Trophy at some time before summer*.

Click to collapse



I was hoping to have more details about the Trophy during MWC.


----------



## krjcook (Feb 17, 2010)

hidnface said:


> I was hoping to have more details about the Trophy during MWC.

Click to collapse



I know what your saying.  I've begging for a replacement for my Treo Pro for a while now.  Since this Leak is pretty legit because 3 phones from this leak have been announced, then I'm sure we'll see a Trophy soon.


----------



## johnlujl123 (Feb 18, 2010)

hidnface said:


> I was hoping to have more details about the Trophy during MWC.

Click to collapse



Trophy is my dream phone!!!


----------



## Monfro (Feb 25, 2010)

Hardly waiting for Thropy's VGA rom....Sense 2.5 native VGA and a new dialer will be great!!!


----------



## giggles33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! great post!


----------



## pidsw (Mar 1, 2010)

What about
HTC Spark
HTC Ruby
HTC HD3?
These are WM7 models due around sept.


----------



## Shasarak (Mar 1, 2010)

pidsw said:


> What about
> HTC Spark
> HTC Ruby
> HTC HD3?
> These are WM7 models due around sept.

Click to collapse



Source...?


----------



## psycho46 (Mar 10, 2010)

So i made group about the HTC Trophy on Facebook to see how many of us want this handset.

It´s not clear if the Trophy will see the light of day so let´s push it!

Maybe if there´s to many of us asking about the Trophy HTC might clear it up!

Make it happen!

Became a fan where http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=lu...d=324301339857


----------



## mazzarin (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do people keep bringing up the HD3? There will NOT be a HD3 in 2010! There is just no place in a product structure for it.


----------



## hidnface (Mar 11, 2010)

psycho46 said:


> So i made group about the HTC Trophy on Facebook to see how many of us want this handset.
> 
> It´s not clear if the Trophy will see the light of day so let´s push it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*"No results found for lu...d=324301339857.
Check your spelling or try another term."*

link down?


----------



## krjcook (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm hoping the Trophy may become a reality soon.   The Photon, Bravo, Legend have all been announced leaving only 4.  HTC's facebook page has a poll up stating that they're labs are working on a new device and they need help with a name.  The poll consist of the HTC Jovi, Zeal, Wildfire, and Festi.

http://www.facebook.com/HTC?v=app_20678178440&ref=ts#!/HTC?v=app_20678178440&ref=ts


----------



## mschumacher69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*HTC Trophy*

Any news on when will the HTC Trophy be released?? I've been looking for a full QWERTY capacitive touch screen device for ages and I couldn't find one so I was gonna go with the Touch Pro 2 or the Acer NeoTouch P300 but now I found out about the HTC Trophy and believe me I fell in love with the phone and now i want it more than anything! That's what I wanted in the first place, I wanted a front QWERTY keyboard with a decent size capacitive touch screen (I have the SE P1i) but I couldn't find one that's why I was gonna go with the Touch Pro 2 or the P300!


----------



## DeathmonkeyGTX (Jun 14, 2010)

I want Snapdragon at 1+GHz with a real qwerty, sliding tilt screen. If It's not out by the end of Q1 2011, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## mschumacher69 (Jun 16, 2010)

DeathmonkeyGTX said:


> I want Snapdragon at 1+GHz with a real qwerty, sliding tilt screen. If It's not out by the end of Q1 2011, I'm going to be pissed.

Click to collapse



Yeah I wish the Trophy has the 1Ghz Snapdragon, maybe those specs are preliminary and it will, you never know!


----------



## mschumacher69 (Jun 16, 2010)

krjcook said:


> *'Trophy'*
> The Trophy is a stand out in the Winmo category, which isn't saying much, but looks amazing nonetheless, seems like a direct competitor to the Palm Pre & Pixi, and newer Blackberry devices.  A 3" capacitive screen, keyboard similar to the HTC Snap which was perfect, and a 600MHz CPU which is clocked 100MHz higher than the Pre's, and based on the same ARM Cortex Architecture used in the Pre's CPU.  I was actually thinking about getting the Omnia Pro or HP Glisten, but would rather wait and get this, even if it doesn't have US 3G support.
> 
> _Key features for me:_
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mschumacher69 (Jun 16, 2010)

mschumacher69 said:


> Any news on when will the HTC Trophy be released?? I've been looking for a full QWERTY capacitive touch screen device for ages and I couldn't find one so I was gonna go with the Touch Pro 2 or the Acer NeoTouch P300 but now I found out about the HTC Trophy and believe me I fell in love with the phone and now i want it more than anything! That's what I wanted in the first place, I wanted a front QWERTY keyboard with a decent size capacitive touch screen (I have the SE P1i) but I couldn't find one that's why I was gonna go with the Touch Pro 2 or the P300!

Click to collapse



I found this yesterday 
http://www.mobilecityonline.com/wir...c&utm_term=HTCTROPHYBKEU&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## browndirtcowboy (Aug 25, 2010)

the sku HTCTROPHYBKEU could be a fake. unless i can see a real pic of this device. but i was wondering why are there so many cases available for htc trophy at ebay. of course, there are not specific for the trophy. but if it's a fake why should somebody try to sell this? and what about the screen protector?
look at ebay and search for "htc trophy"...


----------

